# تصنيع منتجات جديدة من ورق الجرائد



## جمال سلطان (23 أكتوبر 2015)

الفكرة تعتمد على اعادة استخدام ورق الجرائد المستعمل فى انتاج منتجات جديد تتلائم مع الخواص الخاصة بالورق باعتباره منتج من لب الخشب ولكن له ميزة المرونة وسهولة التشكيل وقبوله للدهانات الملونة والمنتجات يمكن تقسيمها
1 ـ منتجات لديكور المنازل والمكاتب سلال للزهور ومقالم واشكال اخرى للمكاتب والحوائط والزينة مرفق صور
2 ـ يمكن انتاج ستائر لشبابيك المنازل والمكاتب بأشكال جميلة ومتينة
3 ـ يمكن تصنيع صنف كرتون جديد من ورق الجرائد بدون عمليات اعادة التدوير الكميائية وتم عمل تجربة ناجحة
ــ جميع المنتجات فى اشكالها الجديدة تتميز بالصلابة التى هى صفة الاخشاب ويمكن تلوينها ودهانها بسهولة ومرفق صور بعض المنتجات وظن الكثيرون أنها منتجات جلدية ولكنها من ورق الجرائد المستعمل
ــ مطلوب راعى ومستثمر للفكرة


----------

